# [Q] How to fix an android phone when you installed 'Freedom.apk' for playstore



## Jinzuken (Feb 18, 2013)

I installed 'Freedom.apk' recently that i've got somewhere. After installing my 'Google play' doesn't work in 3g connection nor WiFi connection.

I can't connect through playstore and then i delete the account of google at my 'Account and Sync' and i tried to add an account for google for synchronizing the google application to my email and it doesn't work, can't logged in nor register.

Any answers?


----------



## kykygio (Feb 18, 2013)

solution : change your time zone to GMT+4....and then open freedom..stop it app...and unistall it....then back your date time to your time zone...just try


----------



## Jinzuken (Feb 18, 2013)

i forgot to post that my cellphone was formatted recently - 'usb storage'


----------



## sldier11 (Mar 18, 2013)

I heard this Freedom app steals your credit card info this true? Does anyone have any comment on this?


----------



## stealthnoodle (Mar 18, 2013)

I've used it before, no unauthorized uses of my card yet, i use a prepaid card tho that i load only when i want something online, don't use my card that's in my name to avoid something like that happening 

Sent from my One S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jahrize (Mar 23, 2013)

Jinzuken said:


> I installed 'Freedom.apk' recently that i've got somewhere. After installing my 'Google play' doesn't work in 3g connection nor WiFi connection.
> 
> I can't connect through playstore and then i delete the account of google at my 'Account and Sync' and i tried to add an account for google for synchronizing the google application to my email and it doesn't work, can't logged in nor register.
> 
> Any answers?

Click to collapse



If you want to remove Freedom, first launch it, go to MENU, then tap on STOP. Next you can remove Freedom successfully. IF YOU DID NOT DO IT - YOU ARE NOT ABLE TO USE GOOGLE PLAY WITHOUT FREEDOM!


----------



## justmpm (May 14, 2013)

Thread closed:  please do not discuss freedom.apk as it is used only for avoiding to payments and is agains xda rule  *6: Do not post warez:
If a piece of software requires you to pay to use it, then pay for it. We do not accept warez nor do we permit any member to promote or describe ways in which Warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained. This is a site of developers, i.e. the sort of people who create such software. When you cheat a software developer, you cheat us as a community.*


----------

